# Train controllers



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

has anyone used this type of controller? are they any good? MRC 1370 Railpower Transformer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's a pretty low power transformer, but MRC generally makes decent stuff.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would bump up to a tech 4 or 5 a lot better power supply if your staying DC! If your in that transition period and are planning on changing to DCC then yes get this one and save some $$!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

dustinb said:


> has anyone used this type of controller? are they any good? MRC 1370 Railpower Transformer


Yes, I have one. And yes, it's true that it is low powered. However, it's a good one. If what you're going to be running is a single engine with a few cars, it will be fine. And if you buy one, then eventually in the future you decide to buy something with more power, you've got this one to run your accessories like lights, remote turnouts, and etc., without taking any power away from your trains. 

For the price, and in spite of the low amount of power it has, mine has been an excellent little transformer. I'm well pleased with it.

Routerman


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I bought some train stuff over the holidays & included was this exact controller. I spent most of last evening trying to figure out why my good engine was going so slow, & the other engines that I bought didn't move at all apart from the fact that I need to lubricate them. I wish I found this post earlier, so I would've realized that I didn't need to spend my evening cursing, disconnecting wires etc. The Tech 7 controller was mentioned & currently its out of stock at my hobby shop.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Bit of nit picking: In analog DC it's called a power pack..Trains which run on AC (such as Lionel 3 rail O scale and similar), it's called a transformer...

Happy New Decapod ! M


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

telltale said:


> Bit of nit picking: In analog DC it's called a power pack..Trains which run on AC (such as Lionel 3 rail O scale and similar), it's called a transformer...
> 
> Happy New Decapod ! M


That's funny MRC has Model Train control right on there box.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

rrjim1 Yes, it is a train controller. They are all controllers. But it's an analog DC powerpack like i said...I have same one from my pre-DCC days.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Was double of post above. Admin may delete this if pos..


----------

